# One year with my Canon EOS R6! Still a champion!



## Rocco Germani (Oct 23, 2021)

One year ago I made a purchase that I knew I wasn't going to regret! This video dives into my favorite and least favorite things about using the R6 for a year now, and why I still think it's a champion going into 2022!


----------

